# Early sexing?



## Syke (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
I am a California cannabis patient. I have two indoor grows under my belt, 
and I plan to try my thumb in the outdoor grow. 
I had a couple of questions about early sexing.
i read this excerpt from the outdoor growing guide that talked about it.
it stated that growers essentially bag their plant while still light out to force them to sex up to 4 weeks early, and then continue the grow with no bag,(if it were reported female) or thrown away early if its male.

another way the guide says, is to do one branch at at time.


my question is, will there be a higher stress level involved once the planted has sexed female, and then continue its previous light schedule?

and if so, wont this be an area where a hermie may result? 

and which way would you perfer to do it.

thnx for the help


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2010)

> and if so, wont this be an area where a hermie may result?


possibly becuase what you will be doing is making it flower then when you take the bag off causing it to reveg. reveg takes up to a month (some strains won't do it) it delays veg growth during that month. Also is very stressful on the plant. The one branch thing....i've never been keen on the idea...how you tell one branch to do its own thing and the outcome of that is beyond me.
The two most practical ways are 1. take a cutting put it in water or root it and force flower that cut...or just wait for preflowers to form. 4-6 weeks to show indoor.


----------



## Syke (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, Nice!
i didnt even think of that.
thanks for the help!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

but if you have a rec and are in cali, why not go to one of the collectives and get some clones?  Then you know they will be fem.


----------



## Syke (Feb 19, 2010)

In my honest opinion and experience,
I like to grow from seed.
The plant grows more solid/hearty for one.
And also I beleive the yeild is greater,
Not only in quality but in weight also.


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2010)

Syke said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion and experience,
> I like to grow from seed.
> The plant grows more solid/hearty for one.
> And also I beleive the yeild is greater,
> Not only in quality but in weight also.



If you take some time and properly veg the clone out and maybe top and or lst it before flowering it it shld yield well depending on strain and grow conditions...


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

Syke said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion and experience,
> I like to grow from seed.
> The plant grows more solid/hearty for one.
> And also I beleive the yeild is greater,
> Not only in quality but in weight also.


simply not scientifically sound Syke... the clone is _an exact genetic replica_ of the seed plant. Vegged and grown properly, for an appropriate amount of time, clones will produce just as much, or possibly more than plants from seed..."IME"...


----------



## The Gecko Man (Feb 23, 2010)

I only have 2 grows under my belt; both outdoor. But in my opinion, I would let nature take its course when growing outdoors. After you germinate and begin to veg, the little ones will show their sex soon enough. 

The reason I say this is simply to maximize the size of the plant during the veg state. Indoors, its much easier to be in control of all variables, where early sexing may benefit.


----------

